

How to get an internship? - adrusi

I'm a high school student in the Baltimore/DC area and I'm interested in getting an internship and I'm interested in getting an internship at a web company or related field next September when I can get a driver's license.<p>What strategies should I use to increase my changes of getting an internship, since most internships in these fields officially state that they are limited to college students.<p>How should I get my name out there, which skills should I advertise? I'm unwilling to accept a dead-end unpaid internship, but I'm fine taking that will either provide me with good connections or other opportunities.
======
Joshim5
I'm a high school student as well (NYC area) and am faced with the same
question!

~~~
ruckusred
HN often has job postings for full time positions and internships. You can
also visit startuply and startupers - good resources. Incidentally, MoviePass
is looking for interns in NYC to start in Customer Support.

